# Slow Updating of McAffee Security Center



## aneidlem (May 23, 2007)

Every time I turn my computer on, McAffee does an update. It gives me a red swirling arrow in the lower right corner. This process usually slows down the performance of my computer. It takes about twenty-eight minutes. How come this is so slow? Is this normal? I tried going through McAffee and they told me to remove it and re-install the program. It still takes forever to update. Is there any way to speed up the update process. If anyone can give me some advice, it would be appreciated.

Best,

Adam


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uninstall McAfee and use a different AV program. :smile:


----------



## aneidlem (May 23, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Uninstall McAfee and use a different AV program. :smile:


I have McAfee security centered. It comes bundled with Comcast Hight Speed Internet Service. I've also downloaded Advanced System Care by Iobit Software Corp. Would these two programs running at the same time cause slow performance. There's actually just slow perfromance at startup, and then McAfee goes into "Installing Anti-Virus Updates". I try to get online, and the pages download at a snail's pace. I've tried removing and re-installing McAfee Security Center as per Comcast's instructions. It's still very slow. Any suggestions.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no experience with *Advanced System Care*, but again, I'd just uninstall applications until the issue is resolved, that will localize it to the offending application.

Start by uninstalling the McAfee product, then running the McAfee Removal Tool, see how it runs after that. That will tell you if it's McAfee causing the issue.


----------

